# Are there any 200sx Aftermarket Tail Lights???



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

It seems impossible to find any tail lights for my 96 200sx se. Can anyone help?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Partyboy25 said:


> It seems impossible to find any tail lights for my 96 200sx se. Can anyone help?


it is impossible, there are none. A search would have told you this, it has been beaten to death. However if you MUST have a differnt set of taillights, you could always fab something up and make it work. I've seen a 200sx with skyline tails, so the sky is the limit.

As I've said before, we need to sticky this!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> As I've said before, we need to sticky this!


Amen to that!!!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

damn, and i thought it would be at least a week before someone would ask that question. Oh well, gotta start the count over.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hell they can make a stick with nothing in it just a title "no one makes 200sx tail lights" 
the only thing you can do is this


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the only thing you can do is this


what are you talking about, they dont make covers for the 200


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> what are you talking about, they dont make covers for the 200


you can buy the sheets in diffent sizes then simply cut them to size........either do that or leave it stock.
click here they have 4"x8" up to 12"x 24" you can also choose between 20% tint and 35%


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Cept cops LOVE to pull people over for that. My friend got pulled over so much in his old VW when it had smoked lights.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey i never said there wouldnt be consiquences lol.....but if you get a wild hair up your ass to "get custom tails" that is the oly thing you can do. also if you get pulled over they will simply pull off....hell you could do it with the po-po standing there. remember that stuff that was big for awile? (i still se it now and then) it was that tint you put on the inside of the window and it was rubberish and just stick there? (no sticky side though) well i suspect that is what this stuff is.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Start by removing the light bulb from the housing.


Preheat the oven to 325 deg.


When the oven is ready, place the headlight housing onto a baking sheet and put it in the oven for approx. 2 min (you might need to repeat this step until the silicon is pliable enough to work with)


Remove the housing from the oven (with the pan it's on)


Place the housing on the counter or whatever surface you choose (we used a towel) and put the baking sheet in another spot as you will be using it again


Use the blunt side of the knife to pry the outer plastic piece away from the housing. You will need to use the heat gun/blow-dryer at this point to help you get it apart. Also, be aware of the little clips and be sure to unclip them without breaking or melting them


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

preheat oven to 800 deg
insert tails
leave tails in for 5 hours
bam, custom 'melt look' tails

everyone's doing it



(im kidding)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ haha, somebody will probobly try it too


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

please some mod, change the title to "there are no aftermaket tails for the 200sx" and sticky this thread.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah i know right, ive seen this topic over and over and over again. It seems that nobody wants to search


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

they have the spray tint u can make it as lite or dark as u want


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but you can mess that up very easly. you could pool it too then there would be dark spots when your lights come on.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just got another set to the tails from ebay and tint those with Night shades. That way if you mess up, you can always go back and put the original ones back in.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> just got another set to the tails from ebay and tint those with Night shades. That way if you mess up, you can always go back and put the original ones back in.


I think I'm gonna do that to my altezzas


----------



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok, if they can get these other companies to make new stuff for the ga16 then why cant they get someone to make aftermarket tail lights for a 200sx??? It cant be as hard as making (i.e.) aftermarket cams :waving: ...is it just doesnt make any sense to me  am i the only one that feels that way???


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Partyboy25 said:


> Ok, if they can get these other companies to make new stuff for the ga16 then why cant they get someone to make aftermarket tail lights for a 200sx??? It cant be as hard as making (i.e.) aftermarket cams :waving: ...is it just doesnt make any sense to me  am i the only one that feels that way???


no your not but its just hard to come up with around 100 people that want the same style tails


----------

